# Millions & Billions & Zillions?



## AwayWeGo (Jun 3, 2007)

What's up with TUG-BBS members _paring_ & _bluline_ -- each with  4,294,967,295 posts, according to the TUG-BBS members list? 

Shucks, even _JLB_ hasn't chalked up that many -- yet. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dave M (Jun 3, 2007)

It's a system error that occasionally gives recent registrants (with no posts) credit for millions and billions and zillions....

I have fixed it for those two.

Thanks, Alan.


----------

